# Dancing With the Stars - Season 10 - Starts 3/22



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, lots of new that has been posted in the old thread.  Most notably SH leaving the show, TB wanting her to come back as a contestant, and going back to only 11 or 12 stars.

So post anything you find about season 10 here.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I am ready, is this the official season 10 thread


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheerio,
This is as official as it can get.
The shows fans will congregate here and discuss each show and sometimes each dance.

Gertie,
I always said "who is SH".
So now we can anxiously await the replacement.
Hopefully someone who will add to the show.

Just sayin.....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

There seems to be talk of Drew Lachey since he filled in for SH while she was out.  

Would you prefer DL or PA?  Or another?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cheerio said:


> I am ready, is this the official season 10 thread


It is indeed. If you read anything about the new season, post it here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, lots of new that has been posted in the old thread. Most notably SH leaving the show, TB wanting her to come back as a contestant, and going back to only 11 or 12 stars.
> 
> So post anything you find about season 10 here.


SH is whatshername, right? She's leaving? Omigosh...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> SH is whatshername, right? She's leaving? Omigosh...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, and we're all doing the dance of joy!

I read about 20 of the comments at the end of the article, and everyone is Glee-ful that she's leaving.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just read that Olympic diving legend, Greg Louganis, wants to be on DWTS. He would be awesome!!
http://tvwatch.people.com/2010/01/29/olympic-icon-greg-louganis-put-me-on-dwts/?xid=rss-topheadlines&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+people/headlines+(PEOPLE.com:+Top+Headlines)&utm_content=My+Yahoo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love to see him on DWTS.  Love Greg--read his bio years ago....alas not on Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd love to see him on DWTS. Love Greg--read his bio years ago....alas not on Kindle.
> 
> Betsy


I might just have to see if it's on Kindle......too many books!!

Nope, had to click for it! If he is on DWTS they had better put out a Kindle version. They'd make oodles!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I meant that it's not available on Kindle--I already checked, sorry.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oopos, better put on the shades - your signature almost blinded me.    Hope you have a blast in one of my favorite, of all time, cities!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Where are you in AZ, F1?  It's not that far to San Diego and we're having a meet up on Feb 20!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where are you in AZ, F1? It's not that far to San Diego and we're having a meet up on Feb 20!
> 
> Betsy


Ahwatukee/Phoenix......tempting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Ahwatukee/Phoenix......tempting!


I thought you were near Phoenix, but couldn't quite remember....

There will be food....
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18458.msg361593.html#msg361593


Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just looked at the People (online) poll for SH replacement and Melissa Rycroft is way out in the lead at 42%.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooohhh that's not a bad choice.
Melissa would be more fun.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Ooohhh that's not a bad choice.
> Melissa would be more fun.


To look at or as a co host? Doesn't she have a morning show gig with one of the am shows?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually I thought she was very articulate when she was a competitor.
And she seemed able to think on her feet as it were - would probably make better comments than Samantha.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Cheerio,
> This is as official as it can get.
> The shows fans will congregate here and discuss each show and sometimes each dance.
> 
> ...


just wanted to check, i saw the other thread floating around out there and wasnt sure


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Betsy- are you coming to SD on vacation?  Have you been before?  You are timing it just right.  After all the rain of the last two weeks our weather is just beautiful!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

At least someone's staying in shape!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Does this mean we can look forward to more shirtless dancing next season?









I was watching Ent Tonight because they were doing a piece on _Burlesque_ coming out in November. Chelsea Traille, Paula Van Oppen and Juliane Hough. Interesting to see Juliane as a brunette.

Looks like Melissa Rycroft has a job on ET (NBC), so if anyone was hoping she would take SH's place, sorry.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Its getting closer


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yahoooooooooooooo!!!  SH is leaving...ole' whatshername!!  MARGARITA TIME!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a link to Chelsie and Ty Murray appearing in SI's Swimsuit Edition. There's a nice video in the upper right hand corner of the photoshoot. Also Cheryl, Edyta and Anny T with their partners.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010_swimsuit/dwts/chelsie-hightower/


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

There are 2 new names being rumored to be in the running for Harri's co-hosting duties (yes, I said "duties").  Ashlan Gorse (I've never heard of her) and former Access Hollywood anchor Nancy O'Dell (wasn't she a contestant that had to drop out because of injury?).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> There are 2 new names being rumored to be in the running for Harri's co-hosting duties (yes, I said "duties"). Ashlan Gorse (I've never heard of her) and former Access Hollywood anchor Nancy O'Dell (wasn't she a contestant that had to drop out because of injury?).


Yes, O'Dell had to drop out even before the season started.

Ashlan Gorse is on E!News. I've never seen her, but there are probably vids of her on youtube. Maybe somebody could check. I'd do it myself, by my computer is soooooo sloooowwwww right now, I'm timing out before I can do anything.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Found the thread.

Chelsie is rockin' that bikini.  Who knew?  Good thing Jewel is a secure woman.

And Derek.  Yum.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Found the thread.


Thanks. My search showed the thread, but didn't allow me to get into it.



> Chelsie is rockin' that bikini. Who knew? Good thing Jewel is a secure woman.
> 
> And Derek. Yum.


Chelsie hasn't confirmed her return, yet. Hope she will soon. She's really great. I was just watching her sytycd audition the other day.

I'm really unhappy about Lacey not returning. She did tweet that she had a meeting in Anaheim that went well, so I can only assume it is about a job. Hopefully a highly visible job.

Since Jonathan is not returning, I wonder if Anna T will also leave.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Per their tweets, these pros are returning and not returning:

Returning:
Cheryl, Mark, Derek, Chelsie, Louis, Tony

Not Returning:
Lacey, Jonathan

Still waiting to hear about others.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Both Louis and Chelsie tweeted they were coming back and then took down the tweets.  I think they jumped the gun a bit but I assume they are still returning.

Unless production got really mad at them and decided to use another pro.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Per their tweets, these pros are returning and not returning:
> 
> Returning:
> Cheryl, Mark, Derek, Chelsie, Louis, Tony
> ...


Okay, that's five good ones coming back, and I know Julianne said a while ago she would be returning.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Julianne is not coming back.  She is still in the middle of making a movie and then working on her album.  Unless something changed over the weekend...

I doubt she'll ever come back unless her movie and music career totally tank, which is possible.  She's not much of a singer and the jury is still out on her acting ability.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Julianne is not coming back. She is still in the middle of making a movie and then working on her album. Unless something changed over the weekend...
> 
> I doubt she'll ever come back unless her movie and music career totally tank, which is possible. She's not much of a singer and the jury is still out on her acting ability.


Juliane said a while ago she would be coming back. I assumed because her singing tour didn't go all that well. I listened to her last year, and she's got a nice voice, but I doubt if she'll ever be able to make singing a career.

_Burlesque_ must have taken longer to film than she anticipated. Or maybe she was just keeping her options open when she made the announcement that she would be coming back.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> There are 2 new names being rumored to be in the running for Harri's co-hosting duties (yes, I said "duties"). Ashlan Gorse (I've never heard of her) and former Access Hollywood anchor Nancy O'Dell (wasn't she a contestant that had to drop out because of injury?).


I think Nancy O'Dell would be good as the co-host


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Anne said:


> I think Nancy O'Dell would be good as the co-host


Me too. Melissa, Tony's partner from Season 7 would bug me. Maybe even worse than SH.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I was watching the bachelor, women tell all last night and they showed a preview for next weeks season finale saying there would be a cast reveal of dancing with the stars by tom and melissa. Next mon. nite.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for this thread


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> I was watching the bachelor, women tell all last night and they showed a preview for next weeks season finale saying there would be a cast reveal of dancing with the stars by tom and melissa. Next mon. nite.


There will probably be a leak before that. Hope so, because I don't watch The Bachelor.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> I was watching the bachelor, women tell all last night and they showed a preview for next weeks season finale saying there would be a cast reveal of dancing with the stars by tom and melissa. Next mon. nite.


I saw that too. I wonder since melissa is doing the cast reval with tom that she is the new co-host?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> I saw that too. I wonder since melissa is doing the cast reval with tom that she is the new co-host?


Could be. She shut down her twitter account, so there's no clue there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Maks tweeted:


“I'm not tweeting/responding regarding season 10 because we were asked not to," Maksim Chmerkovskiy tweeted. “Don't know why others do. All I can say regarding me is... ”


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What does everyone think of the new cast?  Personally, I think Nicole Scherzinger and Derek Hough have to be favored since she is a singer/dancer.  Big question is how will Len contain himself when faced with Pam Anderson attempting to contain parts of herself?  

ABC has announced the celebrity/pro pairings for season 10 of Dancing with the Stars. They are:
Aiden Turner and Edyta Sliwinska
Buzz Aldrin and Ashly Costa (formerly DelGrosso)
Chad Ochocinco and Cheryl Burke
Erin Andrews and Maksim Chmerkovskiy
Evan Lysacek and Anna Trebunskaya
Jake Pavelka and Chelsie Hightower
Kate Gosselin and Tony Dovolani
Nicole Scherzinger and Derek Hough
Niecy Nash and Louis Van Amstel
Pam Anderson and DWTS newcomer Damian Whitewood
Shannen Doherty and Mark Ballas


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> What does everyone think of the new cast? Personally, I think Nicole Scherzinger and Derek Hough have to be favored since she is a singer/dancer. Big question is how will Len contain himself when faced with Pam Anderson attempting to contain parts of herself?
> 
> ABC has announced the celebrity/pro pairings for season 10 of Dancing with the Stars. They are:
> Aiden Turner and Edyta Sliwinska
> ...


I think Evan is going to be a better dancer than Anna T. I don't think she's ever been in the finals.

Shannen Doherty is going to be a nightmare for Mark. She causes trouble wherever she goes.

Derek got lucky with Nicole. Probably she and Evan are going to be the stars to beat.

Notice that Karina is not on the list. Neither is Kym, which is quite a loss as far as I'm concerned. Apparently, there was a contract dispute.

I'm terminally ticked off about Lacey not being invited back. BTW, she's just launched her Spring clothing line.

Wild, I really had to laugh about your Pamela Anderson comment. I'm sure she'll be shaking her "assets" with seriously bad effects on Len's aplomb. And I'm sure we'll see a lot of screaming and frothing at the mouth from Bruno.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Right around the corner


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think Evan is going to be a better dancer than Anna T. I don't think she's ever been in the finals.
> Shannen Doherty is going to be a nightmare for Mark. She causes trouble wherever she goes.
> Derek got lucky with Nicole. Probably she and Evan are going to be the stars to beat.
> Notice that Karina is not on the list. Neither is Kym, which is quite a loss as far as I'm concerned. Apparently, there was a contract dispute.
> ...


I agree with your assessments and will add a few. WTH is Kate doing on the show - doesn't she have 8 kids anymore or is she just a celebrity? And before anyone blasts me, I know there is a Daddy, but IMO neither one is interested in parenting, just making "celebrity" appearances. Also, is it a show requirement to always have an older celeb to make fun of, ala Cloris Leachman, Jerry Springer, Tom Delay??


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My favorite DTTS winner, Apolo Ohno was on Leno tonight and made a few comments about the upcoming cast:
_"Between, what is it, Pam Anderson and Evan Lysacek?" Ohno tells Leno. "Pam Anderson, she's a little top-heavy. I think Evan is going to do very well. Plus, he's an Olympic medalist!"_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I agree with your assessments and will add a few. WTH is Kate doing on the show - doesn't she have 8 kids anymore or is she just a celebrity? And before anyone blasts me, I know there is a Daddy, but IMO neither one is interested in parenting, just making "celebrity" appearances. Also, is it a show requirement to always have an older celeb to make fun of, ala Cloris Leachman, Jerry Springer, Tom Delay??


Looks like reality stars (Kate, Kim, Steve-O) are going to be a requirement just like geezers and geezerettes. No talent required. Just a reconizable name.

Looks like another trainwreck season to me.



F1Wild said:


> My favorite DTTS winner, Apolo Ohno was on Leno tonight and made a few comments about the upcoming cast:
> _"Between, what is it, Pam Anderson and Evan Lysacek?" Ohno tells Leno. "Pam Anderson, she's a little top-heavy. I think Evan is going to do very well. Plus, he's an Olympic medalist!"_


Ohno was fantastic on DWTS. I pop over to youtube every once in a while and watch all his dances. I get seriously ticked off when they are given music that doesn't match the style (the pros apparently don't pick the music) and I hated the music they gave he and Julianne to dance the tango. Someone took the clip and overdubbed it with tango music and it was way better.






Notice Len gets ticked off when the pros don't do traditional ballroom steps, but he never says a word about the non-traditional music. Probably because he picked it himself.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Notice Len gets ticked off when the pros don't do traditional ballroom steps, but he never says a word about the non-traditional music. Probably because he picked it himself.


Len needs a good spanking!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Len needs a good spanking!


I'd do it but I think he'd like it too much.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'd do it but I think he'd like it too much.


You know Gertie I was thinking the very same thing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

All right chums.
That is not a pretty picture you just burned into my mind.

Let's leave the spanking for other thread, huh?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> All right chums.
> That is not a pretty picture you just burned into my mind.
> 
> Let's leave the spanking for other thread, huh?


Now Geoff- is it the spanking you find out of favor or the spankee? Would another recipient be better for you?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> All right chums.
> That is not a pretty picture you just burned into my mind.
> 
> Let's leave the spanking for other thread, huh?


What am I missing?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Now Geoff- is it the spanking you find out of favor or the spankee? Would another recipient be better for you?


I am not at all against spanking (amongst consenting adults )

But the image of Len's behind just isn't good for my imagination.
Now Chelsea or Kim might be different, I admit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am not at all against spanking (amongst consenting adults )
> 
> But the image of Len's behind just isn't good for my imagination.
> Now Chelsea or Kim might be different, I admit.


Speaking of Kym, I can't believe they let her go over a contract dispute. I was at Target yesterday, so I bought the dancercise video featuring Kim, Lacey and Dmitry. I figured I'd support them since they got (dare I say "spanked" by Len?) the shaft from DWTS. When I watched it (you really didn't think I was actually going to _exercise_ to it, did you?), I saw that it was produced by DWTS. Bummer.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I am not at all against spanking (amongst consenting adults )
> But the image of Len's behind just isn't good for my imagination.


I'll certainly give you that!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't think any of the pros not on this season were let go.  They just didn't get their options picked up this season.  They will be back.  

I think they go after their "celebs" (come on, many of them are NOT stars!) and then line them up with the pro they think will work best with them.  I really think it has nothing to do with contract disputes or not wanting a star back.  There are very few pros who have been on every season since they were on the show.  Edyta is the ONLY pro who has been on all 10 seasons.  I think Derek, Mark and Cheryl are the only pros that have been on every season since they started on DWTS.  Oh I think Chelsie too, who is only in her 3rd season.

I will miss them, especially Dmitry (yum) and Kym (such a professional with her partners - no drama), but they'll be back. I think it's more noticeable this season because we went from 16 couples last season (we all agreed it was too many) to 11 this season.  So of course 5 pros wouldn't return.  And then we got one new pro, so 6 pros didn't return.  I think it's worth it.  I'd much rather lose a pro or six and have 11 couples than go back to the insanity of 16 couples.

I think our "ringers" this season are Evan, Nicole and Erin.  They will be the final three if they have great personalities because they certainly have the dance experience.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

This just in from Too Fab TMZ:

Samantha Harris' "Dancing with the Stars" replacement has been chosen -- and it's someone who's already been on the show.
ABC just announced *Brooke Burke * will be stepping in as Tom Bergeron's sidekick for the new season of the show -- which starts March 22.
Burke was on the show back in 2008 -- and she won.

So what do we think? I know she's going to be better than "What's her name"! I think I like it!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> This just in from Too Fab TMZ:
> 
> Samantha Harris' "Dancing with the Stars" replacement has been chosen -- and it's someone who's already been on the show.
> ABC just announced *Brooke Burke * will be stepping in as Tom Bergeron's sidekick for the new season of the show -- which starts March 22.
> ...


Not my favorite addition if being frank.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I *know* I like it.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

It seems like we're making a lateral change here - no worse, no better - but I'm willing to wait to see Brooke in action before I make my final judgement.  

Two weeks from tonight is the season premiere.  Yay!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not impressed, I thought she was a bit of a ditz when she was dancing and don't honestly see that she is going to be any kind of improvement over SH.  Just MHO


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> ABC just announced *Brooke Burke * will be stepping in as Tom Bergeron's sidekick for the new season of the show -- which starts March 22.
> Burke was on the show back in 2008 -- and she won.
> So what do we think? I know she's going to be better than "What's her name"! I think I like it!


I think she's done a pretty good job hosting in the past - she was host on the 2 seasons of "Rock Star" (and gosh I wish there was more ROCK on TV!!) plus she's not only been on DWTS, but has also won it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Len is being nasty tonight


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Double standard is alive and well.  When Cloris Leachman was on the show, they brought in Mark's father, wasn't it, to dance with her.  Buzz Aldrin gets an extra young woman to dance with.


Betsy


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Thoughts on last night's show everyone?

The thing that stuck with me the most is that Pamela Anderson just SCARES me!  That whole sex kitten "I've only got one look on my face" thing just really bothers me!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree.  Pam Anderson gave me nightmares last night.  I dreamt I got tangled up in blonde hair and couldn't get out.  I attacked her with a bottle of Johnson's "No more tangles", but to no avail.  I was stuck!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It was nice to see Ashley back.
And she is noticeablly slimmer than the last time she was on.

Not sure I like the new "remarks booth".
But it is still fun entertainment.
As long as the judges don't get too carried away with self-importance.

And I, for one, liked seeing Shannen "in real life".
I liked her best in the series "Our House" with Wilford Brimley.

Just sayin.....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the judges could have kept the "snarky" comments to themselves last night.  I agree that all the contestants need improvement but I thought that the judges overall could have been more encouraging the first night out.  All the contestants had that "deer in the headlights" look on their faces and yes Pam Anderson was very scary last night, her hair really does need to be contained, it was all over the place.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I've never watched DWTS, so last night was the first time for me. I felt so bad for Buzz Aldrin! I get he wasn't the greatest dancer out there, but still!  I hope he doesn't get cut right away. I think he's darling.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't like the new interview area!  

Why is Carrie Ann Inaba always so tough on Edyta?  I swear she has it out for her. And I did noticed that some of the judges' comments (in general) were mean for the first night of the competition.  

Nicole S. (can't spell her last name) surprised me with how likeable she is.  She seems really sweet and funny (and is a great dancer).  I didn't think Erin danced as well as the judges thought she did, but what do I know?      

And yes, Pamela Anderson is scary.  Very, very scary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> And yes, Pamela Anderson is scary. Very, very scary.


And it's not her hair I found scary....it's been a long time since Babewatch....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And it's not her hair I found scary....it's been a long time since Babewatch....
> 
> Betsy


Are you trying to say they're no longer perky?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Snort!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Terrific 1st night with a few exceptions. The celebraquarium sucks - who wants to stand the entire time (and I'm sure it's more than the 2 hours) while in heels? Obviously designed by a man! The judges need to understand that we, as a voting audience, do not appreciate their snarky criticism - going gaga over Pam Anderson's grinding yet crapping all over some of the others highlighted their inconsistency and favoritism.

*Nicole & Derek* - by far the best, but will it be a case of too much dance training (as Maya found out) to hold the audience? Who recognized Lewis Hamilton (F1 driver champion) in the studio audience? I did!! She was much more fun than I expected, having only seen her standing in the Grand Prix garages around the world while Hamilton raced.
*Evan & Anna* - also great, but need to work on the chemistry, not just the technical. As was said, he's not a soloist any longer.
*Pam & Damian* - can she do more than just grind with bedhead hair? She seems like she could be fun and would do even better if her mind were on dance on not just auto-Stripperella.
*Erin & Maksim* - she surprised me and he may have met his match! I think they may be favorites in a few weeks.
*Jake & Chelsie* - she finally got someone not so in the weeds for a change. I almost thought there was more of a pitch for the Bachelor show than his dancing.
*Shannen & Mark* - I was ready for her to hurl, she was so scared. Of course when they showed her Dad I was in tears along with them. She did better than I thought she would, if only she could control the very well-known nerves.
*Niecy & Louis* - much better than I thought she would be and if anyone can turn her into a graceful swan it's Louis. She has no problem moving and enjoys it!
*Chad & Cheryl *- super-duper! He's the first not-yet-retired NFLer and it shows. Plus he can really move and works his butt off. Not sure if Bruno is in love or was just testing the water with his "longer/harder" banter.
*Kate & Tony* - poor Tony! What did her do to deserve this?? He seems like the most helpful, supportive pro out there yet even he looked like he was ready to walk. Kate needs to realize what she signed up for and get off her control-freak horse and just learn to dance. Not a hot mess - just a cold-fish mess!
*Aiden & Edyta* - I must have been watching a completely different show than the judges because I thought he was quite good. What the heck was he supposed to do the 1st week, not being a semi-dance pro already (like Nicole)? 
*Buzz & Ashly* - what's the point?? He is a national & global hero and must endure this?? He took it all in as either a high on lifer and just being in a senior moment. I look forward to seeing his improvement!

As usual Tom Bergeron was his usual quick-witted self - rescuing the talent a few times from the self-indulgent judges. Brooke Burke did well her first night and at least seemed to listen to the dancers when she asked them a question. I'm sure she'll grow into the role well, especially as she was once a contestant herself.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

F1, I totally agree with you on everybody. I didn't think Aiden wasn't that great, but he sure is nice to look at. He can stay a bit longer  

I'm still trying to figure out why Kate is on this show...

As for Pam, there are no words.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

She wants 15 more minutes of fame?
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mamiller said:


> I agree. Pam Anderson gave me nightmares last night. I dreamt I got tangled up in blonde hair and couldn't get out. I attacked her with a bottle of Johnson's "No more tangles", but to no avail. I was stuck!


LOL thanks I needed a laugh. I am sorry you had a nightmare.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> F1, I totally agree with you on everybody. I didn't think Aiden wasn't that great, but he sure is nice to look at. He can stay a bit longer
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why Kate is on this show...


She wants money & exposure/ABC wants ratings.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I see Len is still playing favorites.  I thought he was going to have to pull out his hankie to wipe the drool off of his chin.

Pam is so...so...Pam.  I agree, they could have kept from the Snarkiness.  Brooke is better than "Whatshername"  I still love Tom.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kate Gosselin needs to go home. Poor Tony


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> Kate Gosselin needs to go home. Poor Tony


I just said the same thing on Twitter! Lol.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just said the same thing on Twitter! Lol.


LOL Everyone on Facebook want Kate too go home too


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, even if she were any good I would want her to go home.  Sick of hearing about her.    Her 15 minutes are so up.

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, even if she were any good I would want her to go home. Sick of hearing about her.  Her 15 minutes are so up.
> 
> Betsy


I agree I would want her to go home anyway. She still thinks she is on her reality show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> I agree I would want her to go home anyway. She still thinks she is on her reality show.


I watched a few of the dances, but Kate G's treatment of Tony, who is one of the nicest guys in the world, really turned me off. When I saw her dance  I said, boo-hiss. Then she threw Tony under the bus in the interview.

That's the last one I watched. I had already seen Chelsie, Derek, Evan and Shannen and that's all I care about. Shannen was less nervous this week, but still a little awkward.

I have to ask. What's the point of inviting these octogenarians on the show and then ripping them to shreds when their arthritic joints can't keep up with the dances?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie, I told the BRATs that I was voting for Buzz to keep him here one more week so that Kate can go home and they told me not to. Said it might land him in the hospital. Poor man is going to throw his hip out or something. 

As for Kate, if she gets another show it should be Taming the Shrew. I only watched one episode of her show and instantly disliked her. It was the one where they went to Disney.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Gertie, I told the BRATs that I was voting for Buzz to keep him here one more week so that Kate can go home and they told me not to. Said it might land him in the hospital. Poor man is going to throw his hip out or something.
> 
> As for Kate, if she gets another show it should be Taming the Shrew. I only watched one episode of her show and instantly disliked her. It was the one where they went to Disney.


All I can say is I am glad I am not Katie's childrens nanny.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Gertie, I told the BRATs that I was voting for Buzz to keep him here one more week so that Kate can go home and they told me not to. Said it might land him in the hospital. Poor man is going to throw his hip out or something.


As far as I'm concerned, he outdanced KG. Sheesh, how would you like to have that for a mother.



> As for Kate, if she gets another show it should be Taming the Shrew. I only watched one episode of her show and instantly disliked her. It was the one where they went to Disney.


Perfect name. But who would have the guts to be on the show with her? Only someone very desperate or very stupid.

Never watched her show. Glad I didn't waste my time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have to agree with those of you who want Kate to go. What a disagreeable woman! I feel sorry for her 8 children (as well as for Tony). 

I had to laugh when Bruno told Pamela A. that she was so convincing as Marilyn Monroe that a bus load of Kennedys just drove up. (I realize that's politically incorrect, but funny, just the same.) P.A. is SO annoying that I can hardly wait to see her leave the show.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Anne said:


> Kate Gosselin needs to go home. Poor Tony


We were just talking (before the show) about Tony being the nicest, most supportive pro on the show...and then when watching the show she turned around and treated him like her ex-husband (and probably everyone else she comes into contact with).

I'd love to see Tony stay, but she should be sent out on the broom she flew in on.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I had to laugh when Bruno told Pamela A. that she was so convincing as Marilyn Monroe that a bus load of Kennedys just drove up. (I realize that's politically incorrect, but funny, just the same.)


I thought Tom was the one who said that...while Bruno was busy drooling like a schoolboy and calling her the queen of sensuality (which was a bit better than last week's "sex, sex, sex"). I am certainly no prude, but how does a parent explain his remarks to young children?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I also thought that Tom said that....

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

You're right. It was Tom. As for young kids, I probably wouldn't watch the show with them.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Darling Derek does it again (SPOILER)


Spoiler



2 Tens and only the second week!!


 He is such a sweetheart.

I agree about Kate: The 8 kids should disown her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> Darling Derek does it again (SPOILER)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


He is a hottie cutie, but boy, can he dance.

I was a little worried about Nicole having to do the jive over again. When she did that little shimmy last night, I feared those sweater puffies were going to knock each other out.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> When she did that little shimmy last night, I feared those sweater puffies were going to knock each other out.


Just like I'm afraid Pamela is going to give herself two black eyes with those size Double Z things of hers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> Just like I'm afraid Pamela is going to give herself two black eyes with those size Double Z things of hers.


Nah, she has the botox lips to protect her face. They'll bounce right off. <meow>


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't you think (from her face, anyway) Kate thought she was going home...and Tony looked totally shocked to be staying.  Pammy, on the other hand, couldn't believe she was in the bottom - more dance, less tittilage would sure do it.  Consider the audience, Pammy, they're not all Bruno's out there.

All in all, I think the right team went home - especially with Mark's injury (I still can't believe he danced on it before the MRI-diagnosis).  I think Shannen accomplished what she set out to do - make her Daddy proud - and she really didn't love the dance like some of the other celebs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Don't you think (from her face, anyway) Kate thought she was going home...and Tony looked totally shocked to be staying. Pammy, on the other hand, couldn't believe she was in the bottom - more dance, less tittilage would sure do it. Consider the audience, Pammy, they're not all Bruno's out there.
> 
> All in all, I think the right team went home - especially with Mark's injury (I still can't believe he danced on it before the MRI-diagnosis). I think Shannen accomplished what she set out to do - make her Daddy proud - and she really didn't love the dance like some of the other celebs.


I agree on all counts. As much as I would love to see Kate get booted off (and won't that be a scene for the drama queen), Shannen would probably have been the next to go anyway. I think we'll see Buzz around for a couple more weeks.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I agree on all counts. As much as I would love to see Kate get booted off (and won't that be a scene for the drama queen), Shannen would probably have been the next to go anyway. I think we'll see Buzz around for a couple more weeks.


Should we be making bets now that Kate will be in the bottom each week until she is kicked off? Will Tony be able to remain sane or will we see him shuffling around NYC in Ed Hardy t-shirts?? (Only joking - I know he's a married guy)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Should we be making bets now that Kate will be in the bottom each week until she is kicked off? Will Tony be able to remain sane or will we see him shuffling around NYC in Ed Hardy t-shirts?? (Only joking - I know he's a married guy)


I can't believe she wasn't in the bottom this week. She must have a lot of fans from her show. Poor Tony.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't believe she wasn't in the bottom this week. She must have a lot of fans from her show. Poor Tony.


Yea, that would explain it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't believe she wasn't in the bottom this week. She must have a lot of fans from her show. Poor Tony.


Maybe he has the fans...and she has children all voting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Maybe he has the fans...and she has children all voting.


If I were one of her kids, I would have voted her off the island.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If I were one of her kids, I would have voted her off the island.


If you were one of her kids you would currently be in heavy negotiations for a spin-off show of your own.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> If you were one of her kids you would currently be in heavy negotiations for a spin-off show of your own.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Erin Andrews has received death threads in an e-mail to the Dan Patrick Show. "Can you dance through a hail of gunfire?"

Evan Lysacek has two broken toes from the Jive, but says he will dance the Quickstep on Monday.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Evan Lysacek has two broken toes from the Jive, but says he will dance the Quickstep on Monday.


You can follow Evan's toe on Twitter.

http://twitter.com/Evanstoe


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> You can follow Evan's toe on Twitter.
> 
> http://twitter.com/Evanstoe


Just shows you can tweet anything


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Evan Lysacek has two broken toes from the Jive, but says he will dance the Quickstep on Monday.


How long can you dance with broken toes?? What bad luck! And if it were only contagious he could chum up with Kate and.........

The Erin threats are just plain sick! What is going on in this world?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


*OMG*, it's a giant *PEEP*!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I loved Derek's Quickstep
quirky
fresh
original
costumes were cute
slapstick

I thought Len was harsh; yet he gave a decent number


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think Buzz was tired out and ready to go.
But Kate MUST go soon. Poor Tony.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> But Kate MUST go soon. Poor Tony.


Poor Tony for sure!!
I'm going to save it on my DVR and if DH ever says I'm acting like a bitc_ I will play it back for him and say, "NO...This is a bitc_!!!"


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I just read that Kate is getting a TLC show of her own...jeez, isn't her 15 minutes up yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> I just read that Kate is getting a TLC show of her own...jeez, isn't her 15 minutes up yet?!?!?!?!


Her 15 minutes should have been up already.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> I just read that Kate is getting a TLC show of her own...jeez, isn't her 15 minutes up yet?!?!?!?!


And just what does TLC think she's going to contribute to the world? Maybe how NOT to act?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Snarky alert (but a fun one) - On Lopez Tonight Bruno calls Kate "crap!"
http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=45271e63-bb67-4228-aa58-bec1b04cc8d1


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And just what does TLC think she's going to contribute to the world? Maybe how NOT to act?


I hope not to offend with this comment, but it seems TLC is hell-bent on providing some portion of the population, who can't get enough of these freak-show litter families, with their mega-family crack. OK, there are a few interesting shows, but the rest seem to be a contest to see who can have the most kids and do anything/everything to find a way to pay for them.

Anyway, I'll stick to my own Bravo/Andy Cohen crack.......


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, that clip of Bruno is HILARIOUS. I saw something where Carrie Ann basically said the same thing. Just nicer. 

As for Kate's new show. I read there will be 2 shows. One is her Kate plus 8 and then another one where she meets people who are inspired by her. Um, ok.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Snarky alert (but a fun one) - On Lopez Tonight Bruno calls Kate "crap!"
> http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=45271e63-bb67-4228-aa58-bec1b04cc8d1


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, that clip of Bruno is HILARIOUS. I saw something where Carrie Ann basically said the same thing. Just nicer.
> 
> As for Kate's new show. I read there will be 2 shows. One is her Kate plus 8 and then another one where she meets people who are inspired by her. Um, ok.


Doesn't it make you think a few things?
1. Pretty much anyone can have a show on certain networks...as long as there is a litter of kids and/or you promote yourself as "inspirational"?
2. How astounding is it that a mom who spends a show screaming at kids and/or husband, then moaning about it (while raking in the big bucks) is actually considered entertainment? Enter-trainwreck-ment?
3. Maybe Kate is still under contract with TLC (and vice versa) therefore there is a legal obligation to 'do a show'.
4. Can we PLEASE end the agony for Tony and vote her off??


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kate is always crying poor me; I have to work, I have 8 kids...
Access Hollywood said the X hubby pays $20,000 per MONTH in support.  Kate is living fat off the hog.  She gets NO sympathy from me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I watched her show one time and was just appalled with what I saw. Don't know if any of you watch the show, but it was the episode that they took kids to Disney World. 

I think she does still have a contract buy it just makes mensick that she exploits those kids the way she does. 

I just want her gone, but I think people are going to keep voting her in for awhile. Popularity contest instead of dancing contest.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ugghhhh...


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Jimmy Fallon's spoof on Kate's Pap dance. 

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/kate-gosselins-paparazzi-dance/17wwtwbgl


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Jimmy Fallon's spoof on Kate's Pap dance.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/kate-gosselins-paparazzi-dance/17wwtwbgl


That is so Funny Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Jimmy Fallon's spoof on Kate's Pap dance.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/kate-gosselins-paparazzi-dance/17wwtwbgl


I think Jimmy dances better than Kate.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think Jimmy dances better than Kate.


Without a doubt!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jimmy does dance Better


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Doesn't pretty much everyone??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Doesn't pretty much everyone??


Even me ... sober.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Even me ... sober.


Maybe that's what psycho-bitch (oops, did I say that??) needs? Tony needs to get her a little loaded. It would definitely loosen her up a wee it, but then he might find that she's one of those 'mean drunks' - and I can't imagine what sort of demons would be unleashed.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is Maks' latest blog about the show, Erin, a few of the other pros/celebs, etc. It's very interesting stuff. He's got a lot to say this week.

http://www.tvguide.com/Celebrity-Blogs/Dancings-Maks-Admire-1017113.aspx


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Here is Maks' latest blog about the show, Erin, a few of the other pros/celebs, etc. It's very interesting stuff. He's got a lot to say this week.
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/Celebrity-Blogs/Dancings-Maks-Admire-1017113.aspx


Thanks for sharing I did not know about his blog. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Snarky alert (but a fun one) - On Lopez Tonight Bruno calls Kate "crap!"
> http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=45271e63-bb67-4228-aa58-bec1b04cc8d1


OK, I'm catching up after 3 days without internet and I don't see this? It's probably just me...which video do I choose?

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I'm catching up after 3 days without internet and I don't see this? It's probably just me...which video do I choose?
> 
> Betsy


This will work:


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the video, that was funny!  And yes, I think it's sad that people are voting for Kate...she needs to go away.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

You can help get rid of Kate. Just vote. Use all your cell phones, land lines, text, on-line votes and vote for _anyone else_.

I'm not a Kate hater, but she's absolutely the worst dancer on there and maybe even one of the worst dancers ever on the show.

What's funny is until I saw her on DWTS, I always wanted to win a contest and be on DWTS and have Derek or Louis as my partner. But seeing a non-celebrity on the show has cured me of that. I'd make a total fool of myself and wouldn't be able to handle the backlash.

I've never saw her show and now am really happy I didn't. 

My top three so far are Evan, Nicole and Jake if I consider dancing ability only. Jake's not great but he's the only one who is anywhere good (IMO) that hasn't had any dance experience. All the other non-dancers (and dancers even - Erin has had a ton of dance experience but I sure can't see it) seem like they're being dragged around the dance floor by their partners.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the video. Funny Video. It is sad that Kate is still there. She is terrible.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Who do you Think will go home tonight? I have no idea but I wish it was Kate.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I really want it to be Kate, but I don't think we'll be that lucky.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I really want it to be Kate, but I don't think we'll be that lucky.


I agree. I don't think we will be that lucky. I wonder who will go home instead?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Let me know when she's gone so I can start watching.  

I had it on for a few minutes last night.  Brooke's dress was really weird and she's starting to sound like she-who-must-not-be-named.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

That gave me a chuckle, Lopez is entertaining.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Unfortuneately the show is not as "watchable" as in prior seasons.
There are only two celebrities who seem to be able to dance at all - well maybe three if you count Erin.
Kate is just a shrew who can't walk much less dance.
Maisy, Jake and Chad aren't really trying very hard or they have little talent.
Pamela is Pamela.

See - not a very exciting season.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree; not the best season.
I'm also getting tired of Kate's poor me pity party.  Did that many people watch that 8 show?  I never saw a single episode and now she's got a new show lined up and she's complaining.  Give me a break...hey lady, your ten minutes are up!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

No Matter who wins, Tony definitely will deserve an award too!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> No Matter who wins, Tony definitely will deserve an award too!


Absolutely! This season should secure his place to choose whichever partner he wants in all future seasons.

Has there been any other "horrible" celebs on DWTS? I remember Master P - or whatever his name was - who wouldn't practice or wear the shoes. Anyone else? That we know about...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm loving all the dancing tonight.  The kids were great, Travis' choreo was great, Chelsie and Damian were great.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So we lost Aiden Turner last night.
Probably a good choice - he would have gone soon anyway.
I will admit that Kate did improve, so did Chad and Pamela.

I always liked Sade. Nice voice and great vocal presentation.
I thought it was interesting that they had Pam and Damian repeat their dance. Pams closing split was "good".
But when Damian and Chelsea danced later, we saw how much better it can be done.

I have always liked Chelsea.  I thought she was one of the best in her season on So You Think You Can Dance.
And she is young enough that I just want to hug her like I did my daughter when she was young and dancing.

All in all a pretty entertaining show.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm a Chelsie fan too, Geoff. It's been hard watching her w/ Jake but glad they finally got an editing break this week with their package. I do think they get along better than has been portrayed on the show.

And that stair sequence in their dance was incredible! Too bad he stumbled later in the dance.

Here's Derek's weekly blog. Who knew he had a blog? Not me. Here's Week 4. 

http://www.okmagazine.com/2010/04/derek-houghs-dwts-blog-revving-up-for-the-rumba/


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kate stinks she is getting worse instead of better


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

You have to go on Facebook and read the comments about Kate. LOL someone just said It is dancing with the Stars not Walking with the Stars.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> Kate stinks she is getting worse instead of better


Dare I hope she's gone tomorrow? I'll watch the results show, but not the performance.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Why is it that most people get 10 minutes of fame...
and yet this bimbo gets another show...who on earth would watch?

Kate...time is up!!  Get a grip and concentrate on the kids.  Go home and get your face off of my Big screen TV.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> Why is it that most people get 10 minutes of fame...
> and yet this bimbo gets another show...who on earth would watch?
> 
> Kate...time is up!! Get a grip and concentrate on the kids. Go home and get your face off of my Big screen TV.


You are right. Katie needs to go home To the Eight Little Friends.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dare I hope she's gone tomorrow? I'll watch the results show, but not the performance.


It is Painful to watch it. I need to go and do something more important like read your book.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

She doesn't dance, she doesn't walk...she clomps across the stage. 

I doubt she's going home anytime soon. George Lopez has a "Keep Kate Safe" campaign going.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> She doesn't dance, she doesn't walk...she clomps across the stage.
> 
> I doubt she's going home anytime soon. George Lopez has a "Keep Kate Safe" campaign going.


Oh no I was hoping she would go home


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> It is Painful to watch it. I need to go and do something more important like read your book.


Catherine dances much better.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Catherine dances much better.


I bet she does dance better


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Derek and Nicole were spectacular!!* (again)
Danced to Pretty Woman. They looked great.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Derek and Nicole were spectacular!!* (again)
> Danced to Pretty Woman. They looked great.


They were.


Spoiler



And I loved Niecey tonight. She was shaken some Jigglers



Evan's was beautiful,


Spoiler



but it just didn't have *it* tonight



I suspect our bottom 3


Spoiler



will be Kate, Jake, and Pam


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I suspect our bottom 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Or the bottom could be KATE, Chad & Niecy... although I'd rather see Kate go home 3 times - over & over & over.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

BTW, Kate was soooooooo tired/exhausted/whatever from her 8 little friends visit - YET she seemed to be on every single talk show possible to promote her latest book ("written for my kids")...so, how much more sympathy can she milk out of the little ones in order to stay on the show with the mommy votes


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I hope Kate goes home, as she's about as graceful as I am. (I'll let you guess how graceful that isn't.)  I'm not a fan of Chad's at all, either, as his dancing seems awkward. Niecy is a hoot, and I love her enthusiasm. The others are really good, but I have to admit that I really dislike it when the camera goes to the other contestants after Kate and Tony dance. 

The last two weeks, I've noticed that Erin seems to be making fun of Kate during the applause that follows the dance. Don't get me wrong. It's not that I think Kate doesn't inspire that reaction in people, but I think it seems really petty between contestants. Maybe Kate or others do the same to each other, but the camera seems to make a point of showing it. I didn't notice before a couple of weeks ago, so I don't know if it was happening then or not. I've read that there's some bad blood between Erin and Kate (surprise, surprise), but it still seems really childish and rude.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tony says he's exhausted from having to motivate and push Kate every week.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i wish abc would add a vote against option


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crca56 said:


> i wish abc would add a vote against option


Good idea.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Let's put: Please vote Kate _off_ in the Prayer Request Thread


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Spoiler



The ANGELS SING: Hallelujah!! She's OFF...Yipppeeeee!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The ANGELS SING: Hallelujah!! She's OFF...Yipppeeeee!!!


YES, YES, YES!!!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

who says prayers dont work


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crca56 said:


> who says prayers dont work


Not me!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There is justice in the world after all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Spoiler



About freakin' time!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

crca56 said:


> i wish abc would add a vote against option


Great Idea


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> About freakin' time!


I agree


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> YES, YES, YES!!!


I am so happy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> There is justice in the world after all.


Yes there is


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ding dong, the witch is dead!!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Ding dong, the witch is dead!!!!


LOL I was singing that last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Please, let her go away now to obscurity.  I was sick of her when she was on her first show....

Missed the results show last night, was watching Treme with hubby; but saw her with Tony on Good Morning America.  He's probably never been so happy to get voted off the show, though he was very gracious.  Omigawd, they just came back from commercial and she's still on....

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing:  Tony was probably glad to lose.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> I was thinking the same thing: Tony was probably glad to lose.


I bet this it the first time Tony was Happy to be voted off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Please, let her go away now to obscurity. I was sick of her when she was on her first show....
> 
> Missed the results show last night, was watching Treme with hubby; but saw her with Tony on Good Morning America. He's probably never been so happy to get voted off the show, though he was very gracious. Omigawd, they just came back from commercial and she's still on....
> 
> Betsy


Too bad Tony had to spend more time with her. I watched the results show and I couldn't believe the clip with her dancing. The Woz was lighter on his feet. I think the only one worse than her was Mr. P. and his clumpy shoes. At least he seemed to be a nice guy.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, Kate was ceremoniously voted off, as "fan favorite"??  But enough of that train-wreck - the real question was what the heck was going on with Chelsie's outfit  I mean, not once, twice, but over and over again her right boob popped out.  I had to point it out to my "boobie-addicted yet seemingly visually inadequate" hubby the first time it happened.  And all along Jake was concerned abut the tighty ****** exposure possibilities (amid Bruno's salacious salivations)and it was his partner who had the MAJOR wardrobe malfunction!  Poor Chelsie will probably show up to dance next week in a full-length unitard.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> OK, Kate was ceremoniously voted off, as "fan favorite"?? But enough of that train-wreck - the real question was what the heck was going on with Chelsie's outfit I mean, not once, twice, but over and over again her right boob popped out. I had to point it out to my "boobie-addicted yet seemingly visually inadequate" hubby the first time it happened. And all along Jake was concerned abut the tighty ****** exposure possibilities (amid Bruno's salacious salivations)and it was his partner who had the MAJOR wardrobe malfunction! Poor Chelsie will probably show up to dance next week in a full-length unitard.


Chelsie tweeted that someone gave her a t-shirt. Guess she needed it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Those outfits require:  Body glue of the strongest kind; and double sided tape!!  Boy they cover the bare minimum!!  Those girls and guys have terrific physiques.  Edyta's outfits especially; must be made of miracle fabric!!  I'm surprised there haven't been more wardrobe malfunctions.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Give me a FREAKING break lady. Go get a REAL job and stop expecting others to pay your way!!
http://www.amazon.com/Just-Want-You-Know-ebook/dp/B003EMNSIM/ref=kinw_tu_recs_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> Give me a FREAKING break lady. Go get a REAL job and stop expecting others to pay your way!!
> http://www.amazon.com/Just-Want-You-Know-ebook/dp/B003EMNSIM/ref=kinw_tu_recs_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

a close friend is running PR for her books...I have too much fun giving her grief about this train wreck


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so how many are buying the book?  I see that it's $9.99!  

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, so how many are buying the book? I see that it's $9.99!
> 
> Betsy


Not I. Even if it were a free download.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Nathan said:


> a close friend is running PR for her books...I have too much fun giving her grief about this train wreck


I hope your friend doesn't have to deal directly w/ her. That doesn't sound like it would be a very fun gig.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, so how many are buying the book? I see that it's $9.99!
> 
> Betsy


You couldn't PAY me to read this book. It would make my eyes bleed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just trying' to cause a little trouble.

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Not I. Even if it were a free download.


LOL I agree


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Give me a FREAKING break lady. Go get a REAL job and stop expecting others to pay your way!!
> http://www.amazon.com/Just-Want-You-Know-ebook/dp/B003EMNSIM/ref=kinw_tu_recs_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


I am by no means sticking up for Kate, but I had to give pause when she said that if she worked as a nurse (her field before becoming superbitch28kidsand0hubby) even double shifts she couldn't pay for day care for her kids. I can kinda understand why the need for obscene amounts of money...plus, there's the mega-thousand $ hair styles, the multi-million $ home, travel, body guards, trips with family, almost daily mani-pedi's, publicists, lawyers, stylists, ghost writers, pay-off to Tony, truckloads of Kleenex..........


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I hope your friend doesn't have to deal directly w/ her. That doesn't sound like it would be a very fun gig.


Yup...traveling in the entourage and all. They don't make a paycheck big enough for me to do that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Yup...traveling in the entourage and all. They don't make a paycheck big enough for me to do that.


OMG, your poor friend. I hope they're paying the entourage people mega-bucks. They deserve it. And where are the eight kids through all this?

Nope, not buying.

I was reading about a family with ten kids the other day They had two sets of twins (3 boys and a girl) and tried in-vitro one more time to get a sister for the one girl. Ended up with sextuplets. They also had a special on TLC and from what I read, they are very laid back people and manage the kids and house pretty well. One child has cerebral palsy and can't even communicate with them.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

thats table for 12. a much more realistic family, seem to be coping well, mom and dad are (seemingly at least) more of a team. he is a cop (i think) and she is stay at home mom.....guess whos job is harder..lol.  now i'm rooting for pam to be the next to go.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

crca56 said:


> now i'm rooting for pam to be the next to go.


I think Chad or Jake might go first - it all depends on what dances are done tomorrow.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> OK, so how many are buying the book? I see that it's $9.99!


Not in a million years. *SHE couldn't pay ME to read it.*


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I think Chad or Jake might go first - it all depends on what dances are done tomorrow.


I would like to see Chad go next, although at first I though Pamela should leave before nearly everyone else. She's been dancing pretty well, although she's a bit of a trainwreck, in my opinion.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I would like to see Chad go next, although at first I though Pamela should leave before nearly everyone else. She's been dancing pretty well, although she's a bit of a trainwreck, in my opinion.


I recently saw her on The Joy Bahar show alone, with Damian & then her Mom (who was a lot of fun - get her on a show!). I know she comes across as a sex-starved ditz most of the time, but it seems it's only her Pam-character, as she was nice, articulate, fun and not at all the dizty blondie we usually see. Maybe she'll be the one with the last laugh as everyone only sees her "T & A".

BTW, here's Maks' latest blog:
http://www.tvguide.com/Celebrity-Blogs/Dancings-Maks-Judges-1017783.aspx


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Does Jake have an inner ear problem?  Is there some reason he can't stay on his feet?  

Is Nicole going to lose that skirt (?) when she dances?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wasn't really impressed with any of the swing dancers.  It looked like they were all holding back trying to conserve their energy for the final 30 seconds.  

That was a very un-Derek-like Samba.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I wasn't really impressed with any of the swing dancers. It looked like they were all holding back trying to conserve their energy for the final 30 seconds.
> That was a very un-Derek-like Samba.


It didn't seem like Derek/Nicole or Pam/Damian had much time between their dances and the swing marathon...but then I'm sure there was TV magic available.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought the show, as a whole, was disappointing.
Nicole and the skater are the class acts and they were below par.
And the swing dance was a disaster.

One can but hope for next week.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I thought the show, as a whole, was disappointing.
> Nicole and the skater are the class acts and they were below par.
> And the swing dance was a disaster.
> One can but hope for next week.


Agree!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I thought the show, as a whole, was disappointing.
> Nicole and the skater are the class acts and they were below par.
> And the swing dance was a disaster.
> 
> One can but hope for next week.


It was a bad week for me to start watching.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't like last night's show either. Are we missing Kate? 

I'm not.

Here's the ET interviews conducted by Donny Osmond after last night's show.

http://www.etonline.com/news/2010/04/86473/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I didn't like last night's show either. Are we missing Kate?
> 
> I'm not.


Perish the thought!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I didn't like last night's show either. Are we missing Kate?


Bite your tongue!

And while last night's show wasn't all that great, there certainly was quite a bit of


Spoiler



man flesh


 to keep me entertained.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> And while last night's show wasn't all that great, there certainly was quite a bit of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, but no Derek hip action, no tossing that silky blond hair ... he seemed bored.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Here's the ET interviews conducted by Donny Osmond after last night's show.
> http://www.etonline.com/news/2010/04/86473/


Cheers for the link - I love Donny as an interviewer!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> ...there certainly was quite a bit of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It was about time we got some man T&A!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Mark Ballas' review of last night.

http://bit.ly/9BOaE7


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

This week didn't do anything for me.  Derek is allowed an off performance once in a while.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> This week didn't do anything for me. Derek is allowed an off performance once in a while.


Was he punishing me because it was the first show I've watched all season?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Was he punishing me because it was the first show I've watched all season?


Yes, I'm certain that was Derek's intention! 

And if last night was the first show you watched, I'm posting two of my favorite pro dances that you missed from Tuesdays' results shows.

The first one - a paso/tango w/ danced by Chelsie and Derek. Mark and friends are on the guitar. It was stunning in its artistry. I think the simplicity is what made this production work so well for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiUeIBD7KgU

The second one. A rumba performed by Damian and Chelsie while Sade is singing. I don't really like the song but loved the dance!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdllyRBKl74


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Yes, I'm certain that was Derek's intention!
> 
> And if last night was the first show you watched, I'm posting two of my favorite pro dances that you missed from Tuesdays' results shows.
> 
> ...


I watched the results show, but I missed this one somehow. wow. Mark can sure work that guitar. Yes, simple but intense, just the way it's supposed to be.



> The second one. A rumba performed by Damian and Chelsie while Sade is singing. I don't really like the song but loved the dance!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdllyRBKl74


I love watching Chelsie be all feminine on the dance floor when I know she's really such a tomboy. She and Damian danced beautifully together. I think he's a good addition to the show.

Thanks for posting the vids.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/05/04/exclusive-julianne-hough-is-returning-to-dancing-with-the-stars/?test=faces



> Julianne Hough is dancing her way back onto your TV for Season 11 of "Dancing With the Stars," Fox411.com has learned exclusively.
> A source close to the show tells us the country-singing cutie didn't make it quite as big as she'd hoped after leaving "DWTS," and with the potential indefinite postponement of the "Footloose" film remake in which she was to star, the dancer has decided to return to her roots.
> 
> "She will be back next season," the insider told Fox411.com. "Julianne loves 'Dancing With the Stars' and ABC always left the door open for her to return at any time. They were hoping she would come back one day. Julianne is a brilliant dancer and it was a loss to them when she decided to focus on her music career."


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope that's true and she comes back. Maybe it'll be her and Derek's last season together.

Here is Annie Barrett's recap of last night. She thinks a lot of the same things I do. Scary!

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20356896_20366216.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I hope that's true and she comes back. Maybe it'll be her and Derek's last season together.
> 
> Here is Annie Barrett's recap of last night. She thinks a lot of the same things I do. Scary!
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20356896_20366216.html


I pretty much agree, too.

I was a little aggravated with them gushing over Nicole. Not that she isn't good. She's very good, but she's not the best that's every been on the show. I also thought of Kristi immediately, followed by Brooke. All of a sudden, I can't think of the blond that danced with Tony in Season 2. That disco number knocked her out of the finals, but she was a dynamite dancer.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I pretty much agree, too.
> 
> I was a little aggravated with them gushing over Nicole. Not that she isn't good. She's very good, but she's not the best that's every been on the show. I also thought of Kristi immediately, followed by Brooke. All of a sudden, I can't think of the blond that danced with Tony in Season 2. That disco number knocked her out of the finals, but she was a dynamite dancer.


Stacy Keibler. She was amazing and had legs for miles. I really think she should have won over Drew Lachey but I'm probably the only person who thought that at the time. Oh, she was for sure better than Jerry Rice who came in 2nd.

It's sad that I even remember stuff from season 2 and it's now season 10.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone know the title of the song that Evan and Anna danced to?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Stacy Keibler. She was amazing and had legs for miles. I really think she should have won over Drew Lachey but I'm probably the only person who thought that at the time. Oh, she was for sure better than Jerry Rice who came in 2nd.
> 
> It's sad that I even remember stuff from season 2 and it's now season 10.


Yes, Stacy should have been in the finals. That disco # did her in. She was way better than Jerry Rice although I don't know if she could have beaten Drew and Cheryl's freestyle. I've wanted to see Tony win since then.



Jenni said:


> Anyone know the title of the song that Evan and Anna danced to?


Eye of the Tiger


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How about Mel B and the Cheetah girls singer - both were great in my opinion.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, Stacy should have been in the finals. That disco # did her in. She was way better than Jerry Rice although I don't know if she could have beaten Drew and Cheryl's freestyle.


She was a great dancer, but I agree about her disco freestyle. It was terrible choreography and did not show any of her strengths. Jerry wasn't the best dancer, but his freestyle was hilarious. I think choreography plays a significant role in how the contestants do. Some of the pros are just better at creating routines to show their stars in the best light.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was a little aggravated with them gushing over Nicole. Not that she isn't good. She's very good, but she's not the best that's every been on the show.


It kinda reminds me a little of Maya - they never had anything but huge praise for her and she was fantastic, but I think the audience was wise enough to realize she had a dance background. I really think the audience would like someone who ended up terrific, but grew the most from a non-dance past.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Nicole isn't the only one with extensive dance background if that's how you're going to base your support. Evan and Erin both have had and admitted to having a lot of dance experience. Well, they did before the season started. Just FYI.

Here is Annie Barrett's "Hidden Gems" from Monday's show. She has some very funny viewers who read her column.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/05/05/dwts-your-hidden-gems-of-week-7/


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Lauren Gottlieb (season 3 So You Think You Can Dance) and Tabitha and Napoleon Dumo (choreographers on SYTYCD) did the choreography for Viva Elvis.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> How about Mel B and the Cheetah girls singer - both were great in my opinion.


Yes, and Melissa Rycroft. There have been many, and that's just the women.



freelantzer said:


> She was a great dancer, but I agree about her disco freestyle. It was terrible choreography and did not show any of her strengths. Jerry wasn't the best dancer, but his freestyle was hilarious. I think choreography plays a significant role in how the contestants do. Some of the pros are just better at creating routines to show their stars in the best light.


Probably two of the best freestyles ever that year.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I think I am sad to see Pamela Anderson go.
Who would have thought that she could actually dance.
I quite enjoyed her last couple of performances.
And last night she got rid of the racoon eyes - I did not know that she was actually pretty.

Just sayin......


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Nicole isn't the only one with extensive dance background if that's how you're going to base your support. Evan and Erin both have had and admitted to having a lot of dance experience. Well, they did before the season started. Just FYI.


I think you totally took my post way out of proportion! I only mentioned that the two contestants remind me of each other with the way the judges are gushing over them, which I still feel puts the audience off a wee bit, especially when it comes to "professional" dance experience (although the difference between other dance and ballroom seems to be pretty great). I never said that no one else had any dance experience, did I? I mean I had a year of pre-kindergarten tap, but I don't include that on my CV nowadays.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Personally I think that the "Stars" should be at least on an even playing field.  I mean that most of the performers they have had on have no previous "dancing" experience at all and I think that when they put in performers that have had dance training it throws off the competition.  Nicole minored in college in dance and has a distinct advantage over others who have no dance experience whatsoever.  Evan has training on the ice but I think that the two mediums are entirely different and use different muscles and techniques.  I have no idea how much dance experience Erin has had so no comment.

I think that at least for one season I would like to see all performers with no dancing experience and see just what the professionals can do with truly none dancers.  Wouldn't that be fun?  LOL


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I think you totally took my post way out of proportion! I only mentioned that the two contestants remind me of each other with the way the judges are gushing over them, which I still feel puts the audience off a wee bit, especially when it comes to "professional" dance experience (although the difference between other dance and ballroom seems to be pretty great). I never said that no one else had any dance experience, did I? I mean I had a year of pre-kindergarten tap, but I don't include that on my CV nowadays.


It wasn't meant as an attack. This isn't either.

Erin herself said she had "many years of dance training." Take that to mean whatever you want but I think it's more than a 5 yr old in a leotard.

Evan has said nothing on the subject but we can assume, that like Kristi Yamguchi, with his skating training he's had choreography training, ballet, etc. to know how to hold his hands, arms, etc.

None of it, including Nicole's training, is that similar to ballroom. Yes, they all have an advantage over any of the other contestants. But Nicole isn't the only one who is a ringer this season - she is just getting called on the most because she is the best celeb ballroom dancer. Personally I think if she doesn't win it's because of her abrasive personality. She is clearly the best dancer this season. Just like Mya was last season and she didn't win.

B-Kay, I agree that they should all be on an even playing field.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> You know I think I am sad to see Pamela Anderson go.
> Who would have thought that she could actually dance.
> I quite enjoyed her last couple of performances.
> And last night she got rid of the racoon eyes - I did not know that she was actually pretty.
> ...


I have to say...
When Pamela first started out in her career and she was on Tim Allen's show Home Improvement (she was the original tool girl); she was a little doll. She had minimal everything: Hair, boobs, makeup, tattoos,...etc. She was a natural beauty with a little spray of freckles on her nose...she didn't even need makeup. Then she got carried away and turned into the Blonde Elvira that she is today.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Personally I think that the "Stars" should be at least on an even playing field. I mean that most of the performers they have had on have no previous "dancing" experience at all and I think that when they put in performers that have had dance training it throws off the competition.


I disagree. I wouldn't really want to watch a whole season of Kate Gosselins or Kenny Maynes. No offense to them, but they were not the most coordinated dancers. And in the same token, I wouldn't want to watch a whole season of perfect dancers who have no where to grow. I personally like the variety of abilities. And some of the lesser dancers stay around longer (or some of the better dancers exit earlier) because of personality. It's just a fun show. I like how it is now.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> It wasn't meant as an attack. This isn't either. Erin herself said she had "many years of dance training." Take that to mean whatever you want but I think it's more than a 5 yr old in a leotard.Evan has said nothing on the subject but we can assume, that like Kristi Yamguchi, with his skating training he's had choreography training, ballet, etc. to know how to hold his hands, arms, etc. None of it, including Nicole's training, is that similar to ballroom. Yes, they all have an advantage over any of the other contestants. But Nicole isn't the only one who is a ringer this season - she is just getting called on the most because she is the best celeb ballroom dancer. Personally I think if she doesn't win it's because of her abrasive personality. She is clearly the best dancer this season. Just like Mya was last season and she didn't win.
> B-Kay, I agree that they should all be on an even playing field.


No worries - I was just clarifying. I agree with both of you that a more even playing field would be nice for the competition, but then is it really more of a a competition or more of a show? I wonder if we would all be satisfied with a group of Kates (OK, poor choice there) or does watching some of the better ones liven things up? I doubt they will ever have a purely even field of stars.

Evan has mentioned a few times that his skating is in fact opposite of how ballroom is done - turning the opposite way, different muscles, no pointing of the toes or sharp movements. Maybe that type of previous trainong actually hurts some of the stars, but they are just so good at athletic "training" itself they are able to make up the deficit?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey fans, 
From my research at Wikipedia (for the Happy Birthday thread) I found:
Birthdays today:
1955 - Tom Bergeron, American game show host
1981 - Edyta Śliwińska, Polish dancer

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Love Tom Bergeron. He's got that quick, dry wit that I like so well. I loved it the other night when he made the comment about how Pamela Anderson has caused him to act like an 8-year-old again.   I also love it the night that Pamela was Marilyn Monroe, which cause Tom to say something along the lines of: "Your Marilyn Monroe characterization was so good that a van full of Kennedys just pulled up in front of the studio."  (I know that isn't an accurate quote, but it's close.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've loved Tom Bergeron since his Hollywood Squares days.  He is SOOOO good at one liner adlibs....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a video of Captain Sig about DWTS.

[flash=200,200]http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/deadliest-catch-capt-sig-on-dancing-with-the-stars.html[/flash]


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

^ Would love to see Captain Sig on DWTS!!! Hope he's chosen for the next season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

freelantzer said:


> ^ Would love to see Captain Sig on DWTS!!! Hope he's chosen for the next season.


Me, too. I watched his rehearsal vid and he's not half bad. At least we know he would be fun.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Did no one watch? I thought Monday's show was one of the best this season with Derek and Nicole's dances the best by far. I loved both their foxtrot and paso. I also really like Anna and Evan's waltz.

Niecy or Chad should have been eliminated, so that worked out well. I fear that Chad will make it to the finals when it's clear Erin, Evan and Nicole should. The question remains, who _won't _make it to the finals. I think either Nicole or Erin.  If I truly cared, I would vote. 

Here is Annie's hidden gems from Monday's show:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/05/12/dwts-your-hidden-gems-of-week-8/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched....I thought it was some phenomenal dancing.  Absolutely loved it.  Either Chad or Erin will be the next to go---and I think an argument can be made that Chad has grown more as a dancer.  Erin hasn't really seemed to gain much confidence, although her performance in her first dance, the one with the jump, should help if she makes it through.

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy, I totally agree!  Good perspective that I hadn't thought of.

I think Erin will bring it this week - but so will Chad.  It should be a fun show next week.

I just hope Nicole doesn't get eliminated next week.  It would be a sad final without her.  And no, I don't want Evan to be eliminated either but I think he is killing it in the voting.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Betsy, I totally agree! Good perspective that I hadn't thought of.
> 
> I think Erin will bring it this week - but so will Chad. It should be a fun show next week.
> 
> I just hope Nicole doesn't get eliminated next week. It would be a sad final without her. And no, I don't want Evan to be eliminated either but I think he is killing it in the voting.


Nicole and Derek haven't been in the bottom two, have they? With Chad and Erin having been there numerous times, I'd think that they might be the next two eliminated. I think Nicole and Evan will be the final two, but what do I know?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I watched and agree that Chad or Erin will be next. It is going to come down to Nicole and Evan and who gets the most calls! My prediction... Nicole (because Derek is so popular).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would like to see Evan win - just because Anna has had to put up with a lot of clunkers in the past several years.
It would be nice if her partner was the winner this year.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I would like to see Evan win - just because Anna has had to put up with a lot of clunkers in the past several years.
> It would be nice if her partner was the winner this year.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I know what you mean, but Derek has such a huge fan base that I think it is going to be close. Whoever gets the most phone calls will win this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like both Derek and Anna and would be happy if either becomes champion (although I really do love Derek, he's cute as a button).

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope Derek and Nicole win too.  I think she's the best dancer right now.  

I think there's something missing w/ Evan.  Personality? Spunk? Connection with Anna?  Not sure what it is but you'd think with Anna's personality, she'd have enough spunk to make up for the both of them.

I won't be sad if Anna wins (notice I didn't add Evan in there - I know he's a gold medalist, but I kinda don't care about him), because I love Anna.  Yes, she's had some clunker partners so it would be nice to see her with that mirror ball trophy and Derek already has one.  

But I really want Derek and Nicole to win.  I think they're just so much better than anyone else.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Erin's AT was outstanding.  Too bad she can't show that confidence every time she dances.

Nicole knocked it out of the park twice.  She is fantastic to watch.  

There's something about Evan that just doesn't work for me.  I guess it's the lack of emotion he puts into the dance.

I really don't want to see Chad in the finals.  I get so tired of seeing a football player make the cut mostly because he has a built-in fan base.  On the other hand, Cheryl does great freestyles (except for Gilles Marini).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd like to see Nicole and Derek win. I'm not a fan of Chad's at all. He's too stiff. I only see him let go occasionally. Evan..meh, He's ok (R has a crush on him) but not enough emotion. I do like Erin, but I don't think she can trust her partner enough to win it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd like to see Nicole and Derek win. I'm not a fan of Chad's at all. He's too stiff. I only see him let go occasionally. Evan..meh, He's ok (R has a crush on him) but not enough emotion. I do like Erin, but I don't think she can trust her partner enough to win it.


I agree with you about Erin. If she can't trust Maks completely, it just doesn't work. Nicole and Derek are fantastic, and I like Evan and Anna a lot. (Evan's so graceful that it's a treat to watch.) The difference for me is the great chemistry between Derek and Nicole.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree that Nicole and Derek are the BEST. Hands down.
And I also don't really care for Evan all that much. But repeat that I would like to see Anna win (and I think she and husband Jonathan Roberts are cute).
I also feel that Chad is not "bringing it".  Hope his fan base doesn't keep him in it.  Too bad for Cheryl.

And you know what? I think that in the light of "most improved" you kinda gotta go with Erin.  She was not a real dancer to start with and has done really well.  She was certainly not my fav at the beginning.  But Nicole already does this stuff and Evan has all that dance training.  But Erin has progressed.

But if I were making odds, I would put my money on Nicole and Derek. (Yes he is a nice looking young man - he and his sister are too cute for words).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> And you know what? I think that in the light of "most improved" you kinda gotta go with Erin. She was not a real dancer to start with and has done really well. She was certainly not my fav at the beginning. But Nicole already does this stuff and Evan has all that dance training. But Erin has progressed.


I haven't watched from the beginning, but I was really impressed with what Erin has accomplished. Add in the death threats, and I have to give her a lot of credit. I would like to see her in the finals or at least the top three.



> But if I were making odds, I would put my money on Nicole and Derek. (Yes he is a nice looking young man - he and his sister are too cute for words).


I like Derek's style. He has all the right form and technique, but he brings an abandon to his dancing that is a joy to watch.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't wait for the finals!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Can't wait for the finals!


I know! I think it's going to be a great one.

We've seen some great dancing that season. I know the judges loved Evan's paso from Monday- and it was great - but my favorite dance of the night was Derek and Nicole's Argentine Tango. The words "poetry in motion" came to mind.

And then Tues night I loved Anna and Jonathan's dance to "Angel." They are spectacular when they dance together.

So yeah, can't wait for Mon. I think all the dances are going to be great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Missed the first half hour. GS's math project that _should _have been finished yesterday.










So I'm happily watching the free styles when he calls to tell me his printer is out of ink.










I threw in a tape so at least I got to watch all the freestyles.

Erin and Maks. I'm not that wild about Mandy Moore's choreo, but they did a really good job. I just think the freestyle should have more pizzazz.

Anna and Evan. Just missed the mark. Nothing special, but again, they danced it well.

Nicole and Derek. That's what a freestyle should be. If she hadn't slipped on that last lift (you could see they were both tired), they would have had 10s across the board. One of the best freestyles ever.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

So who won Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It won't be decided until Tuesday evening, they each have two more dances to perform.  The popular vote ended Monday night, there are still judges marks Tuesday night.

Betsy


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Duh, I keep thinking today is Tuesday. Sorry.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I finally voted - for Nicole and Derek.  I thought they won both rounds last night.

Evan and Anna were good but that freestyle was hectic at best and their waltz had the same problem as their first waltz - no chemistry.  No personality.

Erin is much improved but there were so many moments during both of her dances last night with very little dancing.  Especially that samba.    I'm surprised Len didn't say anything.  I loved the choreo on the freestyle and would love to see Maks dance it with another pro - Erin just couldn't pull it off.

I thought Evan and Anna's dances were underscored, Erin grossly overscored and Derek and Nicole about right.

Anyone could win, really.  I think it may be Erin, much to everyone's surprise.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought Erin & Maks samba was kinda disappointing and was surprised it was scored so high--she just didn't get the maraccas shaking.  Their freestyle was the most interesting, but you're right the dancing wasn't up to the choreography  I liked Evan and Anna's waltz, but the freestyle was a mess.  Derek and Nicole had the best twosome of dances, too bad he blew the hold...and messed up with the lift in the first dance.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sofie said:


> Duh, I keep thinking today is Tuesday. Sorry.


Well, it was when I answered, I had to go back and edit my post to make sure the days were right, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Fun Samba by Erin and Maks.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Now I can decide which to watch right now... DWTS or AI...  I am recording both so I guess I could go back and forth!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, I am confused...    is tonight's DWTS a repeat of last night??


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Nevermind... what is on right now is a repeat of last night so I guess I will watch AI's final and return to DTWS in an hour!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Enjoyed Anna and Evan.  Anna was so graceful and sweet, but Evan sometimes comes across as a flailing stork.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Nevermind... what is on right now is a repeat of last night so I guess I will watch AI's final and return to DTWS in an hour!


This is the second night of the finals on DWTS. The judges picked which dance the stars had to repeat "redemption dance."

Carrie Ann and her lift mania. razzzzberrrrries.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This is the second night of the finals on DWTS. The judges picked which dance the stars had to repeat "redemption dance."
> 
> Carrie Ann and her lift mania. razzzzberrrrries.


so agree about Carrie Ann!! I just got confused when I started watching at 7 (my time) and it was Erin and Maks doing the Samba!! I kept thinking I have already seen this and finally went to the viewing guide and saw that they were repeating last night's program to be followed by the second night of finals at 8.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> so agree about Carrie Ann!! I just got confused when I started watching at 7 (my time) and it was Erin and Maks doing the Samba!! I kept thinking I have already seen this and finally went to the viewing guide and saw that they were repeating last night's program to be followed by the second night of finals at 8.


I'm the one that is confused. I missed the first half hour last night so I didn't realize I was watching a rerun until they started the freestyle. Now I see that the second half of the finals is going to be aired at 9pm here. That will conflict with Glee, so I'll have to miss DWTS. Can't miss Glee.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm the one that is confused. I missed the first half hour last night so I didn't realize I was watching a rerun until they started the freestyle. Now I see that the second half of the finals is going to be aired at 9pm here. That will conflict with Glee, so I'll have to miss DWTS. Can't miss Glee.


same here... I will watch Glee first and then the recording of DWTS!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm a week behind with Glee so I'll watch DWTS.  

Yes, I haven't seen NPH in all his glory yet but I've already heard all the music.  Loved "Dream On."  Amazing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Yes, I haven't seen NPH in all his glory yet but I've already heard all the music. Loved "Dream On." Amazing.


You are in for a treat. The whole show was fantastic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahem...the Glee thread is next door... 

SO, what did y'all think of the Argentine Tango rankings? Much as I love Derek & Nicole,


Spoiler



I'm not sure they should have won....


 (Spoilered as some said they would watch Glee and then DWTS)

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahem...the Glee thread is next door...
> 
> Betsy


Any thread is fair game for us Gleeks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What about the new whatshername's dress?  Is that gawdawful or what?

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What about the new whatshername's dress? Is that gawdawful or what?
> 
> Betsy


very strange indeed!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Aw c'mon guys.
I understand what was wrong with old Whatshername, but Brook Burke is much better and she did *win* this show with Derek.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Aw c'mon guys.
> I understand what was wrong with old Whatshername, but Brook Burke is much better and she did *win* this show with Derek.


I like Brook Burke .


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I really enjoyed Derek and Nicole throughout the whole season.  Excellent chemistry.

Can I just say that I HATE Kate Gosselin?  She is just scary!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I, for one, preferred Samantha Harris to Brooke Burke. I was really disappointed in the questions that BB asked the contestants in che "celebraqiaroi,"
If, for example, they received pretty harsh criticism, she'd say something like, "The judges didn't think much of your dance. How does that make you feel?" Geesh. SH would have said something to give them a bit of encouragement. (I realize that BB won, but didn't watch the competition that season, as life was happening to me in a big way."  I do think she's beautiful, and in extraordinary shape for having had 3 kids. I just don't care for her questioning technique.  (I've seen BB on other things, and didn't have a problem with her.)  Several of my friends prefer SH to BB, too. We seem to be in the minority here, but that's ok. To each his own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My opinion, I don't think she's any improvement.   For someone who actually was on the show, her questions are pretty, er, dumb.  The dancers seem to barely avoid rolling their eyes.  And her dress last night WAS terrible.    Unless you were hoping for a wardrobe malfunction.   

EDIT:  Cindy, didn't read yours before posting mine...I agree with you about her questions!

Kate Gosselin was even scarier last night that she was during the season.

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> I really enjoyed Derek and Nicole throughout the whole season. Excellent chemistry.
> 
> Can I just say that I HATE Kate Gosselin? She is just scary!


Kate Gosselin is scary.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My opinion, I don't think she's any improvement.  For someone who actually was on the show, her questions are pretty, er, dumb. The dancers seem to barely avoid rolling their eyes. And her dress last night WAS terrible.  Unless you were hoping for a wardrobe malfunction.
> 
> EDIT: Cindy, didn't read yours before posting mine...I agree with you about her questions!
> 
> ...


I thought that, by some miracle, Kate might have improved a bit. Good grief. She was every bit as bad as she was when she was practicing regularly. I didn't like hearing her whine about 70% (?) of the people hating her before she even did anything. And then she said something about how they'd hate her even if she were as good as Nicole (in her dreams!) Enough, already.


----------

